# Our Prayer Line Was Wonderful Tonight...



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

The women who prayed tonight were awesome.   The hearts of love for God and for the people in this forum were more than obvious.  

We will do this again, soon.   Watch for future announcements.  Please feel free to suggest new dates and times for another gathering of loving prayers.  

Thank you Alicialynn86 for providing this for us.   What a beautiful gift. 

Special thanks to the prayer warriors.   You 'rock'...  on the 'Rock' ... Jesus!


----------



## alwaysinchrist (Nov 7, 2011)

I missed it...im working. But Im so glad it was a blessing to everyone


----------



## CandiceC (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree.  And it was nice to put voices to the names!

I can't recall ever praying aloud in front of a group before so I was a lil nervous.  One thing I'm overcoming is fear so that was good for me.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow I missed it. How do you guys do this? Is it on the phone ? I'd love to do it next time.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 7, 2011)

I enjoyed it as well. It stirs me to pray even the more. I thank God for you ladies.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 7, 2011)

I missed it! Worked later than I planned but I am so glad for those who were able to participate! I want to make the next one!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

CandiceC said:


> I agree.  And it was nice to put voices to the names!
> 
> I can't recall ever praying aloud in front of a group before so I was a lil nervous.  One thing I'm overcoming is fear so that was good for me.



You didn't sound nervous at all.   Your prayers were powerful.  Not a fearful word was heard.       Awesome woman of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I enjoyed it as well. It stirs me to pray even the more. I thank God for you ladies.



 Health&hair28... the power of assembling ourselves with one another in the presence of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Wow I missed it. How do you guys do this? Is it on the phone ? I'd love to do it next time.



It's a conference line.   The number and the access code are posted for the members to call in and join the group.   You'll be so blessed.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Wow I missed it. How do you guys do this? Is it on the phone ? I'd love to do it next time.





Sashaa08 said:


> I missed it! Worked later than I planned but I am so glad for those who were able to participate! I want to make the next one!



We'll post the next one soon....     What days and times are good for you?


----------



## Elnahna (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes Ladies, tonight was awesome and I look forward to the next time. I signed on with the intention to listen but I'm glad I participated. Thank you


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Elnahna said:


> Yes Ladies, tonight was awesome and I look forward to the next time. I signed on with the intention to listen but I'm glad I participated. Thank you



Elnahna, God brought you there to pray.  

Elnahna, I knew nothing about those 'baby' boys.  Your prayers have triggered my prayers and the prayers of many, many more.  You have planted a pregnant seed which is going to grow and give birth to the healing of these children who have been so viciously abused.   

Thank you, thank you,   for coming in and agreeing to pray.  You are God sent and I thank God for you.   

Love and blessings...


----------



## Elnahna (Nov 7, 2011)

Shimmie, I am sitting here crying after reading your post. Just as previously when I pm'd you, you always say the right things to encourage and enlighten. Thank you Shimmie for letting God use you. I Love you, my sister.:Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

Elnahna said:


> Shimmie, I am sitting here crying after reading your post. Just as previously when I pm'd you, you always say the right things to encourage and enlighten. Thank you Shimmie for letting God use you. I Love you, my sister.:Rose:



It's one to one, Iron sharpening Iron.  You've blessed me too.  

I love you too, and thank God so much for you.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies, it really was a pleasure praying with you all this evening. I look forward to the next one. With love to you all....


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 7, 2011)

MANNN I MISSED IT! Can someone PM me when the next one is coming up? I would love to join!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies, it really was a pleasure praying with you all this evening. I look forward to the next one. With love to you all....



TraciChanel...

Traci, thank you so much.  Your heart is truly for the care of others and the love of Jesus.

You literally came prepared with each prayer request that was posted and you prayed for each one completely.   Not one was missed.   

Your scriptures from Hebrews chapter 1: v1 and v6 and Ephesians 3:20 were on point.   I remembered them by heart as I didn't have a pen handy to write them down.    I paid full attention.   You had a captive audience in each of us. 

Traci, you are a wonderful Prayer Leader, because you have 'heart'.   Not just words, but heart.  I can only imagine how much your Pastors as well as your family and loved ones value you.   You are the Pearl of luster in their lives.

God bless you and I am also looking forward to the next time.

Sweet sleep, Precious Sister.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> MANNN I MISSED IT! Can someone PM me when the next one is coming up? I would love to join!



Awwwww don't worry.   We will post a thread announcement for everyone to see and to be aware.

Also, please list your days and times that you are available.   We are trying to schedule other times so that more can join.   

Please list several days and times so that we can try and accomodate as many members schedules as possible.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 7, 2011)

Shimmie,
I am free anytime after 7pm (Est) on week days. I get stuck in traffic any earlier than that! Im flexible when it comes to days though.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, Shimmie. You are an angel.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> Shimmie,
> I am free anytime after 7pm (Est) on week days. I get stuck in traffic any earlier than that! Im flexible when it comes to days though.




Okay... I truly understand the challenges of getting home from work.     I take the train and I don't know what to say at times. 

We're gathering times from all who want to join in and we will go from there.

Okay?  



TraciChanel said:


> Thank you so much, Shimmie. You are an angel.



I take after 'you'.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm available Most days I only have class on Wednesday and Monday evenings.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

I have classes on Wednesday and Friday, but I'm usually home by 9/10 p.m. 

Perhaps we can arrange another one this Thursday to help give others a chance to join in.   

*Everyone:  * Please share how this works for each of you.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

Thursday works for me as well. Maybe we can schedule it a bit later this time, like around 10pm EST, so that will give everyone a chance to join and avoid work schedule conflicts. Just a thought...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thursday sounds great I have no church on that night....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Thursday works for me as well. Maybe we can schedule it a bit later this time, like around 10pm EST, so that will give everyone a chance to join and avoid work schedule conflicts. Just a thought...





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thursday sounds great I have no church on that night....



Sounds Great!     I hope this works well for Alicialynn86 as well.  

As soon as we hear from her, we can make an announcement for this Thursday.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 8, 2011)

Thursday works for me. 

9 or 10 PM works for me.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

We need someone to volunteer as Prayer Leader...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have choir rehearsal on Thursdays..but you can guys can still do it then, thats ok with me


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm so upset I missed it.  I got stuck in Annapolis at a meeting, and didn't get home till late, and hadn't eaten anything all day.  By the time I got home I had the worst migraine ever, and my vision was starting to blur.  I prayed before the meds took hold.  LOVE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I have choir rehearsal on Thursdays..but you can guys can still do it then, thats ok with me



 


Consider yourself 'Kidnapped'...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm so upset I missed it.  I got stuck in Annapolis at a meeting, and didn't get home till late, and hadn't eaten anything all day.  By the time I got home I had the worst migraine ever, and my vision was starting to blur.  I prayed before the meds took hold.  LOVE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!



Awwww, 'Sweetie".    

Is this Thursday a good time for you?   Please let us know.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thursdays work for me!!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I have choir rehearsal on Thursdays..but you can guys can still do it then, thats ok with me


 
So, Alicialynn86, what days work for you? You need to be on these calls too - it was your idea.  Let's include a day and time that works for you as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> So, Alicialynn86, what days work for you? You need to be on these calls too - it was your idea.  Let's include a day and time that works for you as well.



Amen...We'll have to kidnap her, that's all.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Aww yall are too sweet. But I want yall to continue even if im not there..but Ive been so busy with work and ministry my schedule has been tight. But usually Monday nights are good, Saturday and Sunday nights, Tuesday nights are good too.. Im available early mornings around 5am..but I know that may be too earlier for some ........


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Aww yall are too sweet. But I want yall to continue even if im not there..but Ive been so busy with work and ministry my schedule has been tight. But usually Monday nights are good, Saturday and Sunday nights, Tuesday nights are good too.. Im available early mornings around 5am..but I know that may be too earlier for some ........



Okay, so how about we 'kidnap' you for our 3rd meeting to be scheduled next Tuesday?    

No other meetings, missy...    

Let's go by your date and time so we can adjust our schedule according to yours.  okay?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

crlsweetie912, Alicialynn86, Health&hair28, Iwanthealthyhair67, Elnahna, TraciChanel growinghealthyhair, delitefulmane, Sashaa08, CandiceC, Laela, Nice & Wavy, alwaysinchrist, Guitarhero, Supergirl, beverly, pookaloo, GoddessMaker, Nicola.kiran, hanna light, Lucie, Bubblingbrownshuga, divya, lilanie, Mis007, SUPER SWEET, gn1g, Detroit2Dallas, JeterCrazed, Honi, Poohbear, Prudent1, @blklady, Blessed2bless, @ 

*@ EVERYONE ...  *

*No one is left out*... *All *are welcome to join in the conference line for Prayer.

How about this Thursday, November 10, at 10:00 p.m. for our conference call Prayer Line gathering.    This time will allow for those who have to get up early for work the next day.   

Let me know and I will post the announcement for others to see and be aware.  

We need a volunteer for the Prayer Leader.      Health&Hair has volunteered...   Others are welcome to share in prayer, as well.

Thanks Loved Ones...  This is soooo exciting, our 2nd prayer event in one week.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

can't make the 9:30 can do 10 or 9 and stay for a few minutes at the 9 ....

If I miss this one bummer that I'll have to catch the next...

by the way I'm hoping that that number works for me as I will be calling from the Bahamas


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> can't make the 9:30 can do 10 or 9 and stay for a few minutes at the 9 ....
> 
> If I miss this one bummer that I'll have to catch the next...
> 
> by the way I'm hoping that that number works for me as I will be calling from the Bahamas



9:30 is just a suggestion.     10 is fine with me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^okay but I don't want to put anyone out because of my hectic schedule I'll go with whatever is good for the majority and keep trying and until I'm able to get on one of the calls.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie Whenever it is, I will be there. I need this, me and my baby are just going through so much right now. I know God is going to take care of us, but it gets so hard for me to not stress over things. This stress is starting to affect me physically.  I'm too young for this (only 23 :-( )


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 8, 2011)

I can make next Tuesday....God spare 




Shimmie said:


> Okay, so how about we 'kidnap' you for our 3rd meeting to be scheduled next Tuesday?
> 
> No other meetings, missy...
> 
> Let's go by your date and time so we can adjust our schedule according to yours. okay?


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm there for this week Thursday and next Tuesday prayer meeting.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 8, 2011)

@Shimmie

I can lead the prayer on Thursday or whenever we have it. 
Nervous...now I need prayer. LOL. I can do it in Jesus Name.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I can make next Tuesday....God spare



And next Tuesday, *you shall lead us in prayer*... 'Missy' Alicia.   

I need a time from you, Love, so that I can post it for next week.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> I can lead the prayer on Thursday or whenever we have it.
> Nervous...now I need prayer. LOL. I can do it in Jesus Name.



  You can do this.  And thank you so much, Health&Hair  

TraciChanel  is 10:00 okay with you?  One of our members has a time challenge with the 9:30.   So is 10 okay?    I'll post the announcement today and keep bumping it.  This will give others time to see it and be ready.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> You can do this. And thank you so much, Health&Hair
> 
> @TraciChanel is 10:00 okay with you? One of our members has a time challenge with the 9:30. So is 10 okay? I'll post the announcement today and keep bumping it. This will give others time to see it and be ready.


 
Yes, 10p works even better! Thanks...


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a conference call at 10EST on Thursday but before or after works for me. Next Tuesday works fine at anytime 7PM EST and later.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Yes, 10p works even better! Thanks...



Okay, I post the announcement for this Thursday.   Thanks angel.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Sashaa08 said:


> I have a conference call at 10EST on Thursday but before or after works for me. Next Tuesday works fine at anytime 7PM EST and later.



Do we have to 'kidnap' you as well?    

We'll get you yet.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds good I'll be there. Just supply the number and extension or whatnot.


----------



## Brit031586 (Nov 8, 2011)

Im so sad I missed it !! If there Is one on thursday I will def join in!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Brit031586 said:


> Im so sad I missed it !! If there Is one on thursday I will def join in!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V



  Watch for the announcement...


----------



## Lucie (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie, you miss-mentioned Pookaloo83, so I tagged her in the thread for you. Unless there is another Pookaloo, I don't know about. Thanks for mentioning me here. I should be available.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Lucie said:


> Shimmie, you miss-mentioned Pookaloo83, so I tagged her in the thread for you. Unless there is another Pookaloo, I don't know about. Thanks for mentioning me here. I should be available.



Lucie   SO Much.   I typo'd quite a few names, corrected many of them...   I'm still listing the @'s .  Even when I miss it, no one is left out.

I'm so glad you fixed that for me.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Elnahna (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm available anytime on Thursday.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Elnahna said:


> I'm available anytime on Thursday.



Hey Love... It's this Thursday at 10 p.m.  I even tagged you for the posted thread.  

:blowkiss:

Next Prayer Date Information:  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14594969#post14594969


----------

